# HPT 370

## Gentour

I have a new borad (Abit KT7A133-raid) with the HPT 370 chip. I have one HD connected to IDE controller of this chip (IDE3). What things I have to change? I know that I have to add the HPT 370 support to the kernel and installing the drivers of HPT 370. What about the disk name? will it be always HD1? thanx in advance

----------

## rommel

the drives on the highpoint will be hde and hdg...you have your sytax mixed up...if you have a boot partition say the first slice on the drive labeled hde it would be hde1...letters for the drive and numbers for the partition...i never had much luck with highpoint in gentoo (or any other distro for that matter) but others have set it up successfully....do a search and read the posts

----------

